

DjangoCon Europe 2011 announced - June 6-10 in Amsterdam, the Netherlands - jezdez
http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2011/jan/14/djangocon-eu-2011-announced/

======
civilian
Excuse the noob here: Djangocon.us doesn't have any updated information for
2011 <http://djangocon.us/about/>

Will the only django con this year be in Europe?

~~~
ipmb
Looks like the site hasn't been updated yet.

"djangocon US 2011 is September 6-8 at the Portland Hilton and Executive
Towers <http://bit.ly/dohjCC> "

<http://twitter.com/djangocon/status/6717838614069248> _this says 2010, but it
is clearly a typo_

~~~
civilian
You're totally right; [https://groups.google.com/group/django-
users/browse_thread/t...](https://groups.google.com/group/django-
users/browse_thread/thread/9de9dbc1057a0c12/)

